# Oklahoma Hutch bottles



## oklahomabottles (May 29, 2017)

I am looking for a specific bottle from Oklahoma. I was hoping someone from this site can help me. I joined this site with the sole purpose of getting help finding this bottle. I am looking for a Stillwater, Oklahoma Hutch bottle. Can ANYONE help me??


----------



## nhpharm (May 29, 2017)

Good luck!  Those are TOUGH to find and even tougher to pry out of the collector's hands that have them!


----------



## hemihampton (May 30, 2017)

I think I seen 4 different ones on the Hutchbook site. Which one of the 4 you looking for or are you looking for any of the 4. 2 are from oklahoma while 2 are from  O.T. Oklahoma Territory. It seems any Territory bottle gets big bucks. at least $100+. Some even $1000+. Good luck. LEON.


----------



## oklahomabottles (May 31, 2017)

Thanks for the replies! I am looking for a specific hutch from Oklahoma. I am looking for the one from Stillwater Oklahoma. There are two I believe. One is the W.S. Parman hutch from Stillwater.


----------



## nhpharm (May 31, 2017)

There are 3 bottlers and 4 variations from Stillwater.  http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> There are 3 bottlers and 4 variations from Stillwater.  http://www.hutchbook.com/Bottle Dir...nd_Hutches=Find+Hutchinsons&Source=Attributes




Yeah, Those are the same 4 I mentioned above. The Parman is a OT. Territory bottle. That one will probably be hard to find & expensive I'm guessing. Good Luck. LEON.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 11, 2017)

I used to dig Oklahoma I never ever found one but did find almost all corktops around pawhuska area wynona  bartlesville Yu might contact Wendel the digger Odell he's prob best serious digger in Oklahoma has books out 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm in Ohio now soon to go back Okla bottles way better there best I've found here knock a nick Creek old Erie canal pickway Ohio around circleville Ohio historian now has some very old bottles some wine bottles so old they said could date back to Christopher Columbus days and the Mayflower and the oldest planters peanut oil bottle ever found yea they paid for it lol after I gave it to my mom oh well three d about a inch high with a cork top hat on it lol20 000 thou only one known planters museum 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 11, 2017)

Fished Stillwater lake to and schocked it 14 hybird striped he's back in there after tagged and released good Bass lake at boat launch at campground lol look out first long treeline Yu see fish it schocked alot big bass there have fun go o . U cowboys !!!!

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------

